# HAUNTED RADIO: devil's rejects 2, doctor sleep, pet sematary, suspiria, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on The Devil's Rejects, Doctor Sleep, Pet Sematary, Suspiria, and more!!

Then, we review the 1993 film 'When A Stranger Calls Back' and then the Freak returns with the tale of a window dresser who works with a dummy who is a little too life like. All of this and so much more on the January 31 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-013118.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Devils Reject 2, wow,and a great 55 minutes, thanks Haunted Radio!


----------

